# High school snow plowers



## ajslands

i dont think there is a thread for this so i decides to make one. for all of those people in highschool that plow and or salt


----------



## thesnowman269

heyo I'm a high schooler.... Unfortunately....:waving:


----------



## poncho62

I used to do it with my dad........40 years ago, when I was in high school.....Things haven't changed much.....LOL


----------



## ajslands

are you still in high school 40 years later?


----------



## grandview

ajslands;920656 said:


> are you still in high school 40 years later?


He's in his senior year now!:laughing:


----------



## born2farm

Im here. In my junior year and have been plowing all three years so far. It can be tough. This is a good thread to start because it will give us a place to exchange ideas and not get slammed.


----------



## poncho62

grandview;920659 said:


> He's in his senior year now!:laughing:


Yep...I take the short bus...and drive it too..........


----------



## P&M Landscaping

Senior year, going on year three for plowing. If we ever get started :crying:


----------



## ajslands

poncho62;920671 said:


> Yep...I take the short bus...and drive it too..........


lol thats a good one, :laughing:


----------



## ajslands

grandview;920659 said:


> He's in his senior year now!:laughing:


a 40 year senior, thats like a super-duper-pooper-scooper senior


----------



## grandview

ajslands;920679 said:


> a 40 year senior, thats like a super-duper-pooper-scooper senior


He gets a discount on his coffee at lunch.


----------



## WilliamOak

I'm 6 months out of h.s. And the only part of it I miss is the people lol.


----------



## thesnowman269

I cant wait to be out of High school and start collage


----------



## born2farm

Man I deffinitly have the smallest equipment on here. So how many of you are going to be a 1hr or so away from your route when you go off to college


----------



## ajslands

1 yr 6 months for me =(, iam assuming in college you have way more freedom then you do in high school and if it snows one day you dont wana go to school then you can just skip. can anyone confirm this


----------



## WilliamOak

born2farm;920714 said:


> Man I deffinitly have the smallest equipment on here. So how many of you are going to be a 1hr or so away from your route when you go off to college


I'm 2.5-3 hours away but only plan on plowing when home. Not gonna make any special trips back to plow.


----------



## ajslands

born2farm;920714 said:


> Man I deffinitly have the smallest equipment on here. So how many of you are going to be a 1hr or so away from your route when you go off to college


AHH HES PLOWING WITH AN IMPORT TRUCK, ussmileyflag :realmad::realmad: OH ITS AN ATV, nvm srry for the inconvience


----------



## thesnowman269

Im living at home next year. the collage I am going to is only about 45 minutes away from my house. Im still iffy about having a route next winter. I want school to be my number one priority


----------



## WilliamOak

ajslands;920717 said:


> 1 yr 6 months for me =(, iam assuming in college you have way more freedom then you do in high school and if it snows one day you dont wana go to school then you can just skip. can anyone confirm this


Yea nobody's forcing you to go to class. All the responsibility is on you.


----------



## ajslands

and if i got a scholarship, then i wouldent be wasting any money of my money =)


----------



## F-SERIES BEAST

born2farm;920714 said:


> Man I deffinitly have the smallest equipment on here. So how many of you are going to be a 1hr or so away from your route when you go off to college


Size of the equipment doesn't always matter, it's the size of the project thats makes a difference, if the driveway is to wide and deep, you will be there all day and night to finish it.. :laughing:

On a serious note though, it's great seeing the younger guys out there getting involved learning the skills and making money, instead of playing video games 24/7 and living off mom and dad for everything! To all the high school go getters i give you 2 thumbs up and a pat on the back!


----------



## thesnowman269

Anyone get to plow any snow yet? I got to scrape an inch off my driveway


----------



## born2farm

F-SERIES BEAST;920760 said:


> Size of the equipment doesn't always matter, it's the size of the project thats makes a difference, if the driveway is to wide and deep, you will be there all day and night to finish it.. :laughing:
> 
> On a serious note though, it's great seeing the younger guys out there getting involved learning the skills and making money, instead of playing video games 24/7 and living off mom and dad for everything! To all the high school go getters i give you 2 thumbs up and a pat on the back!


LOL ya good point. I have only had one driveway I had to leave and go get the skid loader. The quad does good and is a cheap option for me untill I get out of college and hit it serious.


----------



## thesnowman269

F-SERIES BEAST;920760 said:


> Size of the equipment doesn't always matter, it's the size of the project thats makes a difference, if the driveway is to wide and deep, you will be there all day and night to finish it.. :laughing:
> 
> On a serious note though, it's great seeing the younger guys out there getting involved learning the skills and making money, instead of playing video games 24/7 and living off mom and dad for everything! To all the high school go getters i give you 2 thumbs up and a pat on the back!


I would much rather be sitting in my truck at 5 in the morning before school then playing video games all day.


----------



## born2farm

WilliamOak;920720 said:


> I'm 2.5-3 hours away but only plan on plowing when home. Not gonna make any special trips back to plow.


So what did you do with the accounts when you are not home? I want to do something like that but unsure how to have them serviced the days I am not home.


----------



## ajslands

thesnowman269;920772 said:


> I would much rather be sitting in my truck at 5 in the morning before school then playing video games all day.


i agree 100% but they could also be doing drugs or illegle stuff, which is also bad, when i get out of highschool i am going in the uscg and then iam gonna go to college for a bussiness manegement degree.


----------



## thesnowman269

Im going to school to become and auto and diesel tech. I cant wait for high school to be over


----------



## born2farm

ajslands;920780 said:


> i agree 100% but they could also be doing drugs or illegle stuff, which is also bad, when i get out of highschool i am going in the uscg and then iam gonna go to college for a bussiness manegement degree.


Just curious what do you plan on doing with your accounts? Do you plan on getting back into snow plowing once you finish college?


----------



## thesnowman269

My plan is to stop snow plowing till after collage and make school my priority so I dont have anything to distract me then getting back into it later on


----------



## born2farm

Do you plan on moving back to the same area? How much do you think it will effect your business reputation to leave and then come back a few years later?


----------



## thesnowman269

I think if you explain to your customers that you are going away to collage they might understand that there is a very good reason your services are no longer available


----------



## born2farm

Thats what I was thinking. I want to expand but I should probably wait and stay small till after college. I thought about hiring an employee and having him do it while I am away but I dont like that idea.


----------



## ajslands

born2farm;920790 said:


> Just curious what do you plan on doing with your accounts? Do you plan on getting back into snow plowing once you finish college?


sorry i didnt metion what iam going to school for, 
i am planning on going to school for bussiness mgmt, landscape and design, greens and grounds maintece and tree arbourist. i wanna be a landscape bussiness owner who makes millions and if all goes well i might expand and go state wide, and if things go realy well i would put bussiness (mine) across the country in active places, like where they have snow and you can mow lawns, eg. buffalo NY. but one thing at a time..


----------



## ajslands

born2farm;920846 said:


> Thats what I was thinking. I want to expand but I should probably wait and stay small till after college. I thought about hiring an employee and having him do it while I am away but I dont like that idea.


see if you hire an employee to do the work while your gone then hes gonna make changes that you dont want done and he could potentialy run you out of bussiness, or steel al your customers and that would be realy bad!


----------



## born2farm

So basically you are going to start all over after college? My service area is so small and so many people have plows that I might have to travel 30-45min to get work so I want to keep as many of my current customers as I can.


----------



## thesnowman269

offer your current customers some kind of incentive if they come back to you after your done with collage


----------



## ajslands

i have like 10 residentials that i do, iam working with a contractor right now for snowremoval, but i will most likely be goin g tio college here in michigan, so as i proceed through college, ill be expanding my bussiness and i wont need to give up my customers, and i can add employees that will do the work for me and i can check in on them everday since i will be living in michigan, but when iam in the Coast guard; i have a few buddies that also do lawn care, so i could give my clients to them while i go through that, and then get them back. and college is most likely not going to be every day, so i can work on the days that i dont have school and do hwmk on those days, and i could even potetnialy work on the days that i do have school. but before i do that, i need to get a plan going, i will plan what iam going to do and who will be working for me.


----------



## born2farm

ajslands;920902 said:


> i have like 10 residentials that i do, iam working with a contractor right now for snowremoval, but i will most likely be goin g tio college here in michigan, so as i proceed through college, ill be expanding my bussiness and i wont need to give up my customers, and i can add employees that will do the work for me and i can check in on them everday since i will be living in michigan, but when iam in the Coast guard; i have a few buddies that also do lawn care, so i could give my clients to them while i go through that, and then get them back. and college is most likely not going to be every day, so i can work on the days that i dont have school and do hwmk on those days, and i could even potetnialy work on the days that i do have school. but before i do that, i need to get a plan going, i will plan what iam going to do and who will be working for me.


Sounds like you have some pretty good options. I will be going 45min away to college and while this isnt far, in bad weather that turns into a 2hr drive. I would not be able to keep an eye on my employees so I am thinking that I will spend my 2yrs in college building a business plan and working towards where I want to be (5-10 truck and multiple loaders) later on. It is just so hard to spend money on stuff now when you wont be using it for a couple years.


----------



## ajslands

buy now when its cheap, in a few years the market could be doing realy well. or it could be doing much worse and everyone could be plowing there own snow.... i realy hope its not the second one


----------



## thesnowman269

ajslands;920933 said:


> buy now when its cheap, in a few years the market could be doing realy well. Or it could be doing much worse and everyone could be plowing there own snow.... I realy hope its not the second one


me too!!!!!!!


----------



## born2farm

ajslands;920933 said:


> buy now when its cheap, in a few years the market could be doing realy well. or it could be doing much worse and everyone could be plowing there own snow.... i realy hope its not the second one


Ya I hope that the market gets better. I am just undecided on what to buy. If I go for commercial work I am going to want to buy a truck, but if I go after resi work I will probably buy something smaller. What do you guys think I should buy. I am thinking maybe a 3/4ton with a v-plow and I could handle work both ways.


----------



## Chevy03dump

This title drew me to this thread. I started plowing..... let's just say over 40 years ago, while a junior in High School. My Dad & I plowed the schools (3) in our district with my Dad's 8N Ford tractor with front blade and field chains on the rear. Made for a real ruff ride down the road going from one school to the next. A cold one too.

Back in Feb '63 we had a big storm (24") with temps to -22 F. We would switch off every hour to warm up. I'd go to the cafeteria and the cooks would make me hot chocolate. Probably the best part was I got excused from classes to plow snow. I could see the kids in classes all watching out the window. I don't think they were paying much attention to the teachers. Ah memories.

I would have loved to have the warm winter gear that is available now, back then. I just wore 2 pairs of jeans, a couple sweaters, and a jacket with hood. Very cold.


----------



## ajslands

uh an f250 would be a good choice, not to big not to small, they are the best trucks for anything and everything. espaicaly in the snow removal bussinessussmileyflagwesport


----------



## thesnowman269

I love my truck its kind of falling apart due to rust but I still love it. Not to big or too small. A V-plow would be friggen sick


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Im a freshmen and plow.


----------



## thesnowman269

License?????


----------



## ajslands

how can you plow when your a freshman?


----------



## P&M Landscaping

I was plowing when I was in 8th Grade, just prolly goes with his dad like I did until I got my license. Good way to learn


----------



## pelt35

I hope that you learn how to spell college before you actually get there.


----------



## bluespruce

i plowed my freshman year with a ford 350 crew long bed v boss, ajslands u say some unintelligent thing on here and on the mi. sometimes maybe say it out load to see if it sounds stupid


----------



## thesnowman269

pelt35;922040 said:


> I hope that you learn how to spell college before you actually get there.


Thats alright I don't plan on being an English major :waving:


----------



## SuperdutyShane

thesnowman269;921517 said:


> License?????


No. I do about 8-12 driveways in my neighborhood.


----------



## redman6565

been there, done that...it'll get harder in college...unfortunately


----------



## lawnprolawns

I went to college for 6 weeks about a year ago and give up. Decided that it wasn't for me, and honestly, I was intelligent enough to keep business growing and expanding. We've nearly quadrupled in size in just over a year or two, and things keep getting better. This is what I plan on doing for a life-long career, and school wasn't worth the hassle. I learn from experience and asking others when needed.


----------



## thesnowman269

I cant wait for college


----------



## GMCHD plower

How about an 8th grader? Hey guys, like my sig says none of the stuff is MY equipment. But I do go out every storm in the 06 GMC. Also I work with everything after the storm to. Next year the 09 will be mine and it will have a plow (fisher) either 8' straight or if I can find a used 8'6" EZV it will get that. My two cousins and uncle have agreed to ride with me so I can plow with my permit. (cool family member huh?)


----------



## thesnowman269

You will deffinatly be on top of your game by the time your a senior thats for sure hah


----------



## Mark13

I'm a sophomore in college, been plowing since my senior year of high school. Never had to miss a storm due to school, might have missed a little school due to a storm though. 

I've always subbed for other companies and did a few driveways on my own. Once I'm closer to being done with college I plan to go out on my own and get my own accounts and more equipment.

I've been plowing with atvs and stuff since I was probably 10 or 11. Finally wised up and got tired of the cold and slapped a plow on my truck and been off and running since then.


----------



## GMCHD plower

thesnowman269;965258 said:


> You will deffinatly be on top of your game by the time your a senior thats for sure hah


Thanks.. Haha ya I love plowing I've been riding in plow trucks sense before I could walk. I know I'm going to get craped on by people saying I have everything handed to me. (which I dont) But I'm 14 right now and have been working in our barn since I was 5 (no exageration) been driving gators and gocarts sense I was 5, and driving truck/trailer combos sense I was 10. So i think I've done plenty of work for a 14 yr old.


----------



## thesnowman269

my dad let me cutt the grass when i was about 5 or 6? And we didnt have a small yard by any means wat so ever 3acres of grass (not that big now but when you that age its huge) But we had a big rdding mower and I did the whole thing all by myself. Then by 10 my dad gave me the kleys to the car and Ive been driving ever since. got a truck when I was 15 Or 14? cant remember exactly but thats when i started plowing. started with just my driveway and then when I got my lisence I got a few more and even picked up a parking lot. I havent been doing to bad so far


----------



## bluespruce

i hope u all on here relize even tho your young that its important to not be a low baller. i am only 20 but i own three trucks. 4 mowers in the summer and have two guys work for me. i have worked my ass of so far and have 15 com snow contracts and res drives and mow 60 lawns. the biggest thing is not working for free or thinking its okay to be cheap if u get a ton of work. u need to work for a far price and that will get u work thats worth it. thats my two cents for new up comers


----------



## ConnorExum

An 8th grader commercially plowing driveways?


----------



## GMCHD plower

ConnorExum;965871 said:


> An 8th grader commercially plowing driveways?


No no no. I go with my uncle in the 06 and shovel walks patios etc.


----------



## ConnorExum

GMCHD plower;965933 said:


> No no no. I go with my uncle in the 06 and shovel walks patios etc.


I was just wondering how you were a commercial snow plow guy. I had this image of an 8th grader driving around town with this plow and being pulled over by the cops. It was rather comical actually.


----------



## ajslands

iam not a lowballer, but ive been called a gouger


----------



## GMCHD plower

ConnorExum;966078 said:


> I was just wondering how you were a commercial snow plow guy. I had this image of an 8th grader driving around town with this plow and being pulled over by the cops. It was rather comical actually.


Oh don't I wish that I could drive around and plow.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

GMCHD plower;966408 said:


> Oh don't I wish that I could drive around and plow.


You cant? I do


----------



## Mark13

SuperdutyShane;966421 said:


> You cant? I do


Just hope you don't get cought. Probably won't be getting your license until your 18 then.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Mark13;966437 said:


> Just hope you don't get cought. Probably won't be getting your license until your 18 then.


Im kidding. I dont leave my neighborhood. And luckily in my neighborhood if a cop pulls in I finish the driveway and park in it like its my own. Or so thats how I plan it.. 

6 more months and Ill have my permit!


----------



## the new boss 92

im in hs. i love plowing and cant wait till after this year to be out and done with school because themn i can plow full time next year with my own accounts and run my own buissness by myself with a couple people


----------



## the new boss 92

forgot tomention i work pt and everything on mytruck is paid for by myself, with the exceptions on my rig, it was my first whip so i got keys one birthday and i built it to the specs i wante dit to be!


----------



## Lugnut

Keeping accounts while at college is tough. I was going to try to do it but I didn't have enough to make it worth the hassle back then. I had been doing some in my neighborhood for 10 years then, I started shoveling when I was 8 and eventually upgraded to a snowblower. By the time I went to college, alot of the neighbors who I was taking care of passed away, and I didn't really go after any new clients. However while in college I worked for a landscaper pt days I didn't have classes, and missed a few classes for snow storms, and a whole week in the fall to sod a minor league baseball field in syracuse. Best part about it was I was going to college for turf management, so when I told my teachers where I was going they just told me to catch up on the work when I got back and take pictures.


----------



## jeffslawnservic

Lugnut;988627 said:


> Keeping accounts while at college is tough. I was going to try to do it but I didn't have enough to make it worth the hassle back then. I had been doing some in my neighborhood for 10 years then, I started shoveling when I was 8 and eventually upgraded to a snowblower. By the time I went to college, alot of the neighbors who I was taking care of passed away, and I didn't really go after any new clients. However while in college I worked for a landscaper pt days I didn't have classes, and missed a few classes for snow storms, and a whole week in the fall to sod a minor league baseball field in syracuse. Best part about it was I was going to college for turf management, so when I told my teachers where I was going they just told me to catch up on the work when I got back and take pictures.


Thats awsome that your teachers were cool with it. I do not plow but snow blow driveways. I was going to get into plowing but since I will be going away to college next year i would rather just have someone run my $500 snow blower rather than a couple thousand dollar plow truck. But we will see I might end up plowing before college is done.


----------



## hobbyjeep

Yep, 10 grade was the hardest three years I had in HS...


----------



## ajslands

hobbyjeep;988828 said:


> Yep, 10 grade was the hardest three years I had in HS...


10th grade was easy but Iam in 11th and it's a slap in the face. You were in 10th grade for 3 yrs??? I thought the worst was a super senior but you were a super dooper softmore.


----------



## darryl g

thesnowman269;920696 said:


> I cant wait to be out of High school and start collage


I think you best wait until you can spell it


----------



## ferdinand711

thesnowman269;920622 said:


> heyo I'm a high schooler.... Unfortunately....:waving:


your join date says Nov. 2009, and you already posted a whopping 440 post. not bad for a high schooler LOL


----------



## ajslands

ferdinand711;989023 said:


> your join date says Nov. 2009, and you already posted a whopping 440 post. not bad for a high schooler LOL


339 of them were in the test forum

jk but ya gj oh and college is spelled c-o-l-l-e-g-e w/o hyphen but maybe you fat keyed it so IDc


----------



## thesnowman269

Now you all know the reason I am failing English......


----------



## thesnowman269

ferdinand711;989023 said:


> your join date says Nov. 2009, and you already posted a whopping 440 post. not bad for a high schooler LOL


I might be addicted to plowsite, but im not sure yet


----------

